# American Blackbelly anyone?



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I am curious if anyone else has American Blackbelly sheep......

And honestly - other sheep might be the same so here goes my question - 

I have 3 older ewes, 1 yearling ewe (birthed 1 time and lost her baby over winter), and one that is about 6 months.

I am wondering about "udder" development in the sheep before lambing. I noticed 1 ewe imperticular when she turned around she had a "bag" compared to the others. Mind you these are WILD and I can only get maybe 4 feet from them without them running. I talked to the person that I got them from and they said that there is a STRONG possibility that they are preggers already as most lambed Nov - Dec and they run with a ram at all times. He said that they bag like a horse but then said like a cow too - but not a goat - so now I am totally confused because doesn't a cows resemble a goat's udder - LOL!

ANY help would be appreciated. When they lamb, I want to leave them with mom for a few days, and then I am pulling a few females for my herd and bottle raising to tame them down. So I want to make sure I am keeping on top of lambing!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

I've never had American Blackbelly sheep, but I've had a suffolk and a suffolk/hamp cross. My suffolk I bought bred and before she had the lamb she didn't eat, she developed an udder, and hunched over. I'm trying to remember if there was any discharge but I'm not sure. :scratch: I'll ask around for you though. :wink:


----------



## Shelly (Oct 5, 2007)

Sheep every rarely have discharge before birth. Some will stop eating, but I've had some that eat while delivering. Look for an udder that looks hard. They do get a wax look not sure if it like a horse and you may see the wax plugs coming out of the teats. They are like goat in that they will start talking to the lambs( usually only during labor), standing off by their self and hunching. If you think goats have a code of honor just wait till you get done with sheep. I don't have hair sheep so they maybe a little different then wool breeds. I've hear American Blackbelly sheep are more skiddest(sp) then other, but I've had people till me Dorsets are wild beast and mine are the calm and sweet as can be. Just to let you know sheep are not is easy to bottle raise is goats. One of the saying about sheep are that (They're born looking for a way to die). Good luck. Oh I also have a friend that's boarding some hair sheep not sure what breed I'll see if she noticed any differs between them in wool sheep. Shelly


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

If there is ANYONE that has a pic of an "udder" (not sure what it is called in sheep) of a nursing ewe or one really close to birth it would be awesome. 

My hubby even said that the one that I was looking at seems to be "full" like a horse but not huge like a goat - I guess we will know sooner then later - LOL!


----------

